
Show HN: Curve – abstracting away your bank - roinir
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/17/throwng-a-fintech-curveball/
======
brudgers
"Show HN" is for submissions that users can try out.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
herbst
> All your cards

That is the problem. It is also easy to solve. Just don't have so many cards.

------
soulse
Less cards ftw.

